# Stampare con gimp [Risolto]

## canduc17

Come cavolo si fà a configurare la stampante in gimp-2.2.14?

Faccio tasto destro su un'immagine aperta con gimp ---> File ---> Stampa e mi si apre una giga-finestra.

Clicco su imposta stampante e nell'elenco la mia (HP Deskjet 3420) non c'è...cosa faccio ne metto una a caso e poi nella riga comando metto

```
/usr/bin/lpr -P deskjet_3420
```

che è la riga utilizzata ad esempio da Acrobat Reader per stampare (e che funziona)?

Premetto che la mia stampante è configurata benissimo con CUPS e con tutte le altre appliczioni và da dio!  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

Se no ho spinto il bottone "Nuova Stampante", ho inserito il nome della mia stampante e non và una cippa uguale...

Cosa devo fare?  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

usi per caso ghostscript-gpl? In tal caso nella conf di cups devi abilitare il supporto per il formato raw (che in GS ESP è incluso) oppure ti installi esp.

[OT]Non per essere maligno (ma lo sono  :Twisted Evil:  ) però mi pare tanto una cosa fatta apposta...  :Cool:  [/OT]

----------

## canduc17

Dire che uso ghostscript-gpl è una parola grossa...diciamo che mi si è installato come dipendenza non so quando (precisamente la versione 8.54).

Cosa vuol dire abilitare il supporto per il formato raw?

Non c'è una flag USE in cups per questo formato e in cups.conf non c'è traccia...

L'unica cosa che ho trovato è questa (nell'help web di CUPS):

```
Raw or Unfiltered Output

The -o raw option allows you to send files directly to a printer without filtering. This is sometimes required when printing from applications that provide their own "printer drivers" for your printer:

lp -o raw filename

lpr -o raw filename

The -l option can also be used with the lpr command to send files directly to a printer:

lpr -l filename
```

----------

## djinnZ

basta cercare nel forum ovvero qui o nei bug ovvero qui

scusa me stavo distratto e bestemmiante (internet va a rilento, se fanno il mio numero risponde che non esiste etc.) ho scirtto raw invece di raster, e mi stavo ridimenticando cups-print è installato?

edit: a dimostrazione di quel che combino è gimp-print

----------

## canduc17

Gimp-print è installato con tutte le USE possibili-immaginabili attivate...

Scusami ma il tuo post  [tip] stampanti samsung e problemi ghostscript-esp/gpl non capisco a cosa mi serva:Devo installarlo splix? Io non ho una stampante Samsung, ma una HP (come postato sopra) che funziona benissimo con tutte le altre applicazioni...Penso che la riga di /etc/cups/mime.convs a cui tu fai riferimento sia questa:

```
# pstoraster is now part of ESP Ghostscript...

application/vnd.cups-postscript application/vnd.cups-raster     100     pstoraster
```

Ma è già decommentata...Quindi che posso fare?

----------

## Onip

sei sicuro che la tua stampante sia supportata da gimp-print. la mia hp un po' di tempo fa non lo era e allora lo tolsi.

----------

## canduc17

No, ho guardato sul sito adesso e non lo è...lo sono solo quelle che appaiono nell'elenco di "Imposta Stampante".

Ma comunque mi rimane il problema: e allora come configuro la mia?

----------

## djinnZ

Rapidamente: gimp-print supporta alcune stampanti altre no e se non le supporta nativamente non ti appaiono nel menù di selezione; gimp di suo stampa usando il formato raster (che in alcune versioni di cups crea problemi, come già detto) e mi pare il raw se la stampante è supportata; quindi se la stampante non è supportata devi configurarla come generica PS ed indirizzarla alla stampante cups manualmente (come per acrobat per capirci) oppure inviarla alla coda generale di cups e poi ti gestisci l'indirizzamento di coseguenza. Perdi in qualità (ma quanto?!) e non potrai usare alcune feature specifiche della stampante (se anche le usi), insomma niente di cui puoi preoccuparti.

Adesso non ho linux sottomano per verificare ma la via è questa.

Scusa ma avevo letto male il post ed avevo capito "ho configurato così e non funziona" mentre era "va configurato in questo modo?".

----------

## Onip

Io ho "risolto" stampando le poche immagini che ho dovuto utilizzando openoffice writer come impaginatore.

----------

## canduc17

Ok, risolto configurando la stampante come stampante generica Postscript 2 e utilizzando 

```
/usr/bin/lpr -P deskjet_3420
```

Grazie.

----------

## CarloJekko

se usi gnome prova ad installare libgnomecups e libgnomeprint-cups, inoltre installa hplip (la versione stabile mi pare sia la 0.9.8 ) ed aggiungilo al runlevel.. di default... inoltre aggiungi una nuova stampante... dovrebbe andare..

ciau  :Wink: 

----------

